# NEW PRODUCT- Cruze Dual Gauge Pod



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Fits up to two 52mm or 2 1/16" gauges.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Anything aftermarket that looks stock gets my :th_dblthumb2:! There must have been a huge audience for this mod & nice to see it look so good... very nice work. :eusa_clap: Wish I was a gear head & observing boost, etc. something I would use, but I used the Torque App a couple of times & now the OBDII BT module just sits in my glove box. So installing hardwired gauges is now definitely the way to go!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

How hard is it to swap the pillars out?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

A how to would be nice so we are able to see what we are getting into


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

This is not a typical cheap gauge pod that mounts to your stock pillar. This completely replaces your stock A pillar. You simply just unclip your factory A pillar, take the metal clips off of the stock pillar and put them on the new gauge pod. Then just clip it right in. No drilling at all! It even has a spot to mount your factory tweeter if equipped on your model Cruz. It is recommended when installing that you disconnect your battery as an airbag is located back there.

Right from the site. ​


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome! I just posted in someones thread saying that im sure an aftermarket pod is on its way.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

Are we sure this is such a good idea, placing an aftermarket trim piece over an airbag? Has this been tested in a deployment situation?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

thevoid said:


> Are we sure this is such a good idea, placing an aftermarket trim piece over an airbag? Has this been tested in a deployment situation?


This pillar is exactly like the stock piece except it has 2 holes molded for gauges.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

thevoid said:


> Are we sure this is such a good idea, placing an aftermarket trim piece over an airbag? Has this been tested in a deployment situation?


Only going by the looks of it, so YMMV... seems if it is replica of the original (though I don't see the 'airbag' stamp) it should act the same as the original pillar. Vendor states you have to use the same clips the original to mount which tells me it is a one for one exchange. Now, you do have the to think about the gauges & in the event of a airbag deployment what if any ill effects will happen... me I say none. Though I suspect the gauges will suffer a bit of a jolt & possible breakage, but if you're buying the vendors at around $300 each you may have a better made device.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Once added to the cart....is there a color selector drop down that pops up later on?
I'm assuming since it matches the interior....and there are at least 2 colors of interior, aren't there?

I've been waiting for one of these...nice job!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No it only comes in the one color


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Any pics of this boy installed?? I have my gauges but I would like to find out a little more info on this. I have read everything ZZP has to offer, but--not going to lie--I'm a little scared to take off the stock column with that air bag. Is it concealed in its own compartment underneath the pillar? As far as routing a boost line; how difficult is it from the pillar location? All info helps. Can't wait to buy!!


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

^ from my experience working on 100's of cars from bmw's to hondas more than likely the air bag is bolted to the A-pillar and not connected to the trim piece simply because when it goes off it has alot of force behind it and needs to be tied down tight.

Running a boost line is pretty simple if its your first time and ur a lil mechanically inclined it should only take maybe a few hours if u take ur time, u can also search someone out there will have some sort of how to or reference maybe not for the cruze yet but there are some out there


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

^That is correct. Its bolted to the pillar. I disconnected the negative from the battery and popped the covers off when replacing the tweeters and had no problems. Little scary at first but after doing it I wouldn't worry about it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

